# The Best Front Grill for Cruze Pics



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

So what do you guys think is the best look for the front grill on our cruze??? Post up some pics!!! Anything other than ive mentioned?? Please share...

This is what ive seen so far..Im kinda leaning toward the RS bottom fit. B/c it looks nice and its a cheap mod but i want to see what else is out there. Is there any other grills or grill ideas out there im missing? I think the black billet would probably be nice too. My theme is mostly blue and chrome but.....

RS Bottom (Do you like the bottom lip black or car colored?)
www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/3293-rs-lower-grill-install.html (how to with bottom lip black)

www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/6498-yet-another-rs-lower-grille-modification.html (how to car colored lip)

The black billet . Cheap too 80 for all. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fits-Chevy-C...596529&vxp=mtr (i know they have this in chrome/aluminum but i dont like it)

Chrome mesh(i like it but i think its too much/too flashy)
Fits 2011 2013 Chevy Cruze Stainless Steel x Mesh Blitz Grille Grill Insert | eBay


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm kinda partial to this one:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=223513


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I am quite happy with the original grille on mine. 

View attachment 117002


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I am quite happy with the original grille on mine.
> 
> View attachment 117002


I hate you..

j/k

Love the front grill. To bad it wouldn't fit on ours in N/A


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I like the GM Accessories Z Spec that came as a package with the lip spoiler on the newer cars. I keep waiting gm for a BGM(GAR) but summit while keeps popping up. I could get it and use the chrome trim but not sure how it would look. Wish the lower part wasn't just a concept.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We all over here in NA really like the Holden front Bumper and Grille ..and without a doubt Penny candy pops with Jon's autumn Metallic cruzen


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Holden grills fits(some cutting and assembly required) skill level 6 of 10 maybe. At that point I would want the entire front bumper and fogs.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Holden grills fits(some cutting and assembly required) skill level 6 of 10 maybe. At that point I would want the entire front bumper and fogs.


Try Chevrolet landing page


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

CarId.com has a nice race mesh for the cruze that really looks clean....but for $400 + ill pass thank you lolol


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> I like the GM Accessories Z Spec that came as a package with the lip spoiler on the newer cars. I keep waiting gm for a BGM(GAR) but summit while keeps popping up. I could get it and use the chrome trim but not sure how it would look. Wish the lower part wasn't just a concept.


Zspec is kinda nice. But still very stock looking. Never seen this one.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'm kinda partial to this one:
> 
> I got a grill they call penny candy...well not quite. - Page 2
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this sunshine fan. I really like this idea. The black grill is kinda boring although it still looks really nice this idea is cheap and not as flashy as the chrome mesh but still more flashy than black. The fogs kinda look a little out of place with the black around them but not really, bad thing is i dont even have fogs would be all black there. I might not even need to purchase the bottom RS grill and just leave it stock blue since there is no honey comb there yet as i dont have RS package. And if i dont like it i could always go back and paint it black again. They are actaully a dark grey was planning on painting them black if i do the RS stock look.. Ive got some thinking to do...


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Sunshine fan i just realized that is your post/car????? Why are you partial??? Would like to hear your thoughts. It looks really nice.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not sure about the best, but the one that came with it is the cheapest.

My major concern with a grille is one that will block stones from hitting the condenser. Its not like I am running backwards looking at it. Or standing on a red hot black asphalt parking lot waiting for people to walk by and saying I like your grille.

But maybe if I designed my own custom grille, and had boxes of these for sale where I could make a couple bucks, may be worthwhile. Hmmm, a thought.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

^This guy with another pointless post.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mo Cruze said:


> ^This guy with another pointless post.


Not quite pointless, he's got a point with the stone thing...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Really? Every car has a grill for that reason..Everytime i post something about trying to make my car look nicer he makes comments like "o wow like someone is really gonna walk by and say wow those are nice clear side markers and what your doing is breaking the law" or "Its not like I am running backwards looking at it. Or standing on a red hot black asphalt parking lot waiting for people to walk by and saying I like your grille"


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Get the point, will avoid post like this in the future.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> My major concern with a grille is one that will block stones from hitting the condenser.


Very good point, though this is more of a concern with the standard cruze front end with the large lower grill openings. This is part of the reason I bought the RS package. If I had a standard cruze, first thing I would do is to add the modified RS lower grill like shown on the pages below. I like the upper and lower grills to match, much better front end symmetry that way. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/3293-rs-lower-grill-install.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...yet-another-rs-lower-grille-modification.html


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Where can I get me a grill that mimics classic 50's Mercury grill? That's what I want...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could also nickpick the Cruze grille, that thin piece by the hood line is not even a grille, but a hard to clean flytrap, in my opinion, car would like nicer if they just brought the hood line over. And certainly much easiest to clean. With a cleaner look.

Same with the lower grille, actually real grille size is only by 5 by 17", rest is fake and also a hard to clean fly trap. From a functional point of view, this grille could be completely eliminated with that hexagonal grid embedded directly into the bumper, same color, for a much cleaner look.

But dealing with opinions here.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The opening under the number plate also has a similar mesh to the upper grille only a bit more open. It would most likely look OK if painted body colour but I will leave mine as it is.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Guess I never paid much attention to my grille, except when trying to clean it. In designing electronic heat sinks, toss out any ideas about aerodynamics and laminar airflow. For good heat transfer, want all the eddy currents and turbulence you can get. 

Now when I look at my grille, not seeing a grille but a large heat sink. Would think that filling all those dead end holes with bondo sanded to a nice finish would increase laminar airflow and maybe even get me 0.1 mpg more.

Ha, looking at my Cruze parked right next to my 88 Supra, can't even see the grille on the 88, but this car was designed for 170 mph. A good percentage of the Cruze grille is fake and certainly not helping the aerodynamics. Some executive must like it.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'm kinda partial to this one:
> 
> I got a grill they call penny candy...well not quite. - Page 2
> 
> ...


Partial meaning unsure or..??? hows the paint holding up? Pros? cons?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> Zspec is kinda nice. But still very stock looking. Never seen this one.


Here is the Concept leaving us with the lower grille not available.












brian v said:


> Try Chevrolet landing page


Not listed on that site. Getting it that way would cost about $300 This site seems to have it for $200 so I may try and snag it soon. 2013 Cruze Grille - Z Spec Grille Black Granite - 95147741 - Exterior - Cruze - 2013 - Chevrolet

Usually GAZ Summit is $180 and the rest are like $300 ebay wise with GAR BGR not even listed. That's what I mean by reusing the chrome. The grille is the same for all colors but the trim is body color specific.



NickD said:


> My major concern with a grille is one that will block stones from hitting the condenser.


Even with the tiny eco grille opening and shutters below my condenser has foreign object strike damage. If I ever get the time I may order the non eco shield and try to put it on. I want to see the Z spec to see how the grille may prevent the strikes.



Aussie said:


> The opening under the number plate also has a similar mesh to the upper grille only a bit more open. It would most likely look OK if painted body colour but I will leave mine as it is.


In NA, we have 3 different configurations for that lower area.

RS has the similar fake mesh you speak of.

Non RS has some cross bars to kinda block large objects

Eco has same non rs but with smaller cross bars that barely blocks leaves when the shutters are open.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mo Cruze said:


> Partial meaning unsure or..??? hows the paint holding up? Pros? cons?


I mean, I think the GM accessories grill looks very similar, and at the end of the day, would hold up better. I tried to prep my grill the best I could, but the paint has chipped and peeled in a couple places and I've had to touch it up. Granted that's a small inconvenience compared to the cost of the accessories grill though. Last winter was particularly rough on it, and I suspect the high pressure spray at the quarter car wash is mostly what compromised it. Looking back, I think some of the peeling could have been prevented by spraying it from the back side too, for more even coverage, but I never took the grill off.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks sunline.

Merc that Zpec with the bottom looks dope! lol but 210$ and doesnt even include the bottom..A little pricey. I didnt wanna spend that much. But definately looks nice.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

So far after all this "Grilltalk" im having a hard time deciding but im leaning toward these b/c they look great and they wont put a hole in my pocket. Also have to make sure they go with my theme which is mostly all blue and chrome. So i dont know how the black will go with it but theres always black on the car to match. Like the door pillars,tires,windshield wiper area. If i dont the black grill in the front i will do something black to the back bottom bumper most likely try to replicate the RS back bumper. 







Cheapest grill mod ive seen so far just black paint. lol. Does look alot nicer than stock tho.






This guy same thing but went the extra mile putting the RS on the bottom. Looks good.(Do you like with black lip or without?)
View attachment 117578
This guy RS bottom without black lip.(Do you like with or without black lip?)
View attachment 117586
Also cheap mod just paint! And RS bottom!

View attachment 117594
Even this Black billet looks nice i think. Only 80$ on ebay for top and bottom.

Im really having trouble deciding but i like all these mods. Just have to figure which will look best on my BLue Topaz Metallic with chrome handles, chrome exhast tip, chrome bar on back trunk, chrome chevy sign in the back.. HELP!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you are going to do something to the back bumper lower area, take into consideration the cheapest diffusor kit on eBay is just the tabs. It's not 1 solid piece just in case that was one of the things you looked at. It shows up for like $65-$70 while the rest barely fall under $200.

Back to the front. Rs no lip but paint behind if you are a light color car(believe this is the yet another lower grille mod thread pic). Keep the lower bars in tact as extra blocking force for rock strikes.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I see what you mean about the tabs. Yea i dont even like how it looks..Looks bulky and messy and cheap. I like the RS rear style. Looks clean. If i go black and i want to bring it to the back i may just plastidip or vinyl the diffusor and maybe somehow run a little chrome strip down the middle or around the edges or along the bottom or something to try to mimic the RS rear a little. Just a thought.

As far as the grills go the RS black top and bottom is definately the safest. I know for sure that looks nice and i like it but i also like to make my car unique so its not like everyone elses. 

Where as the black billet would have a similar look as RS being black top and bottom but be would different.

Also the penny candy aluminum painted one would be different and unique but im not so sure how it would look in real life and on my Electric blue. Internet gives me too many options lol


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Heres my painted front grills and fogs housing






nevermind the non matching bumper thats another story

I thought this would be a heavy pic thread. Wheres all the grills.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Heres my painted front grills and fogs housing
> View attachment 117650
> nevermind the non matching bumper thats another story
> 
> I thought this would be a heavy pic thread. Wheres all the grills.


 Hey man your missing a bowtie. lol Thanks for sharing. And yea where is everyones grill pictures at! What color did you paint the grill?(what paint did you use) Any way you could get a picture a little lower and a litter farther back so i can see how the fogs and grill look together? I havent seen anyone paint the fogs yet but hard to get the overall look from that angle.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Was just thinking about the honeycomb on the RS rear bumper. Should it match the front grille? Should I paint that too?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Was just thinking about the honeycomb on the RS rear bumper. Should it match the front grille? Should I paint that too?


If it were a silver or black car, I'd say go with it. But otherwise I'd keep it black or body color.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PalmBeachCruze (Jul 7, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Are you suggesting this to be a cruze front grill?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

PalmBeachCruze said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


How many people trading in for Genesis Coupes?


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

PalmBeachCruze said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Confused lol


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Anymore grill ideas out there?

Right now im leaning toward getting the lower RS for multiple reasons. I found the lower grill for 17$ not sure what the shipping is gonna be yet but ill assume 25$ for product and shipping. Thats a cheap mod. Going to be painting them both black upper and lower b.c they are actaully dark grey although you may think there black. And also will probably Plastidip the lower lip black too. That way if i dont like it or change my mind i can peel it off. I think i like the lower lip black b.c i think it makes it more unique and shows off the grills more. Will still have that stock look but without looking so stock. lol But nothing is set in stone yet.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> Anymore grill ideas out there?
> 
> Right now im leaning toward getting the lower RS for multiple reasons. I found the lower grill for 17$ not sure what the shipping is gonna be yet but ill assume 25$ for product and shipping. Thats a cheap mod. Going to be painting them both black upper and lower b.c they are actaully dark grey although you may think there black. And also will probably Plastidip the lower lip black too. That way if i dont like it or change my mind i can peel it off. I think i like the lower lip black b.c i think it makes it more unique and shows off the grills more. Will still have that stock look but without looking so stock. lol But nothing is set in stone yet.


Not entirely sure I have the story right, so correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe a RS lower will fit on a non RS bumper.


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

No your right it doesnt fit. But there is a mod thread on here to flip it and make it fit. I posted link on first page i think. You have to cut a little off each end.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Not entirely sure I have the story right, so correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe a RS lower will fit on a non RS bumper.


See my post on page two, it needs to be modified to fit, but looks great! 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...est-front-grill-cruze-pics-2.html#post1463178



Mo Cruze said:


> No your right it doesnt fit. But there is a mod thread on here to flip it and make it fit. I posted link on first page i think. You have to cut a little off each end.


Your link on page one doesn't work.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

spacedout said:


> See my post on page two, it needs to be modified to fit, but looks great!
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...est-front-grill-cruze-pics-2.html#post1463178
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, my bad for not reading all the replies  sounds like a fun mod!


----------



## oldtymer (Jun 22, 2011)

*Chrome grill PLUS....*

2011 Cruze ECO with chrome pieces under the headlights!


----------



## jseits (May 7, 2011)

My grill is inexpensive abs chrome... Looks ok


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I finally got around to installing my bottom honeycome grill(RS)!Looks dope. Will get a pic.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I kind of like this one, the rest of this car sure looks like the Cruze.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Alright, I'll post it up. I am, after all, biased 










E&G Classics Chrome Mesh Overlay


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Z Spec, hands down. I'll have it on mine once my new bumper comes in, although I might just mount it to my current one for shiggles to see how it'll look.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Color combinations Smurf can certainly make or break the look and appeal of the front .. Looking at Jons and Danny5's front and how the Chrome affects those colors .. It Just POPS ... Now with a silver Ice Metalic Cruzen We need that Black Grille to Enhance the front ..


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This is the standard front of my previous Commodore. This is what the GTO would look like without the pontiac front.
View attachment 131569
and for Brian.
View attachment 131577


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> Alright, I'll post it up. I am, after all, biased
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's with that upper grille besides causing eddy currents and turbulence? It sure doesn't have anything to do with engine cooling.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

NickD said:


> What's with that upper grille besides causing eddy currents and turbulence? It sure doesn't have anything to do with engine cooling.


Is the upper grill open on any model Cruze? On mine it's fake anyway. And then on my center grill, its only open about 12" wide. There is more block off plate than open space. 

I know, I know... Cruze Eco problems...


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

I have the LTZ, RS. Happy with the grill but like the black billet (straight bars) 3 piece grill that's on eBay but don't think it would be "that" different in looks to make a difference. You'd have to be within 5 feet of the front bumper to even tell it's different and if you didn't own a Cruze, you'd never know it was custom.


----------

